# Shrimp & Fish tank



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi All,

I've decided it was time to give up my 75 gal planted tank. Many, many years of keeping fish has burned me out. I thought retirement would have triggered the opposite. Perhaps I just need to get a break and step away. I decided to keep a 10 gallon as I could not totally step away. 

In my sig line below is what I have in the 10. I want to know if it would be safe for the shrimp with (3) male Endlers in there. I gave all the other fish away. The tank has rotala colorata, fissden fontanus, moss, pellia, red melon sword and a few others. My gut tells me NO WAY but the Endlers spend most of their time at the surface or mid-level. Certainly newly hatched shrimp would be small enough for them to eat.

Anyone have an opinion or personal experience on this ?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

IME Endlers are safe with adult shrimp, though newborn shrimplings may be snacks. The oto is definitely safe.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input.
Kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It's been a while since I posted. My long journey of keeping fish and planted tanks has slowed down in retirement. I had always envisioned just the opposite during my retirement but I think I'm burned out after 50+ years of this. I've shut down my 75 and put it up for sale and started up a 10 gal tank with shrimp and fish (species listed in my sig). I kept a few plants from my 75.

Tank specs: Eco-Complete with a cap of Seachem Flourite Black; 36 watt/5000K biax bulb (7 hr photo duration); bottled CO2 thru ceramic diffuser; Marineland Penguin 150, VisiTherm heater.

Plants:Fissden fontanus, Vesicularia Triangle moss, Blyxa japonica, Cryptocoryne Becketti 'Petchii', Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite', Cryptocoryne Parva, Echinodorus barthii (Red melon sword), Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Brazilian pennywort) and Rotala colorata.

I've had an issue with what I think its cladofora but have been tuning the lighting period and fertilization and it is almost non-existent. I do a 4 gal water change every 3 or 4 days with additions of: 2 grams GH, 1 gram N, 6ml Flourish Phosphate (that I mix myself), 3mls Excel, 1ml Flourish Comprehensive. This seems to be working well with daily small 1ml additions of PO4 (to combat GSA).

Comments/Feedback welcomed.

Newt


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful mosses! I always have trouble keeping moss so dense, even, and hair algae free.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Michael said:


> .................. I always have trouble keeping moss so dense, .................


Me too.
In the past I have used Peacock moss but got this moss from Herns. It's stays much more compact. One of the issues is that when moss gets thick it will float off the wood that it's attached to.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice tank. I've always thought small tanks are very satisfying. They fill up with plants quickly and endlers are so colorful. I've just started adding phosphorus to battle algae too, and it seems to make a big difference. I never considered adding small amounts daily, but I may start doing that as well.


----------

